# Mosquito range report



## Newbie62 (Dec 22, 2012)

Mosquito range report
Second outing, beautiful near 50 degree day, no wind. Total rounds 300 CCI mini mags. 200 rounds at 25 yards, 2 hand, unsupported. I can count over 175 holes, some obvious two holes, but all in all, the majority are in an 8" ring, a few barely on the 12 x12 paper. Shot 100 rounds at 7 yards, all within 6"' most within 4".
The slide was starting to get a little sluggish near the end, but no failures.
Cleaned it when I got home and it was dirty and gritty. I'm having fun with this little gem.
__________________
Newbie62 Upstate N.Y.
2012 Sig Mosquito
2013 Sig P226 EE


----------



## Beretta_92FS (Feb 8, 2013)

What a Great 22lr pistol


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm curious to see how it goes. I just purchased a Mosquito Sport. Should be delivered this week. I was on the fence about buying one, but enough positive comments on the forum helped me make the decision. I couldn't pass up the price - $399.00, brand-new. We'll see how she goes. Should have it and have fired it within the next two weeks.

Cannon


----------



## Gunbunny (Apr 2, 2013)

Just purchased a new Sig Mosquito as well. With the standard/utility load spring I tried to shoot CCI standard velocity leadheads and was met with choke, spit, sputter.....I recently acquired a brick of CCI Mini-Mags, and this thing just ate them up like candy (with the HV spring installed). I could not have asked for better performance. My Skeeter came supplied with an extra recoil spring (standard velocity as compared to the high velocity installed in the gun from the factory). I installed the standard velocity spring and tried to run regular old CCI standard velocity lead heads through it. It coughed and belched like crazy. I had to rack the slide to get them to feed/eject. The manual said the standard velocity recoil spring was "white" in color. Both my springs look exactly alike and are both a dark color. I re-installed the HV spring and I was about to trade it off till I ran some HV CCI Stingers through it. It performed like it was designed for it (which it was)! You owners of newer Skeeters know what I am talking about. I love this gun. It will not be my last Sig purchase....and it will not be my last 22lr purchase either.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Gunbunny - PM sent. My two springs are different, but not painted. The low-velocity spring from the baggie is longer and not as tightly wound. We also tried the Blazer leadheads and eventually, within 200 rounds, the gun jammed so bad the slide wouldn't work either, lol. That's what I get for not using FMJ's. Mini mags on order.

Cannon


----------



## KCJerryD (Nov 14, 2010)

Found some ammo at the range that my Mosquito does not like, Federal Automatch Target Grade. Didn't perform well at all. Thought I have stumbled onto a decent deal for a box of 325. I guess not.
I've have good results with Blazer up to this point so I thought maybe these would work also. My daughter just bought a Ruger SR22 so I guess I'll "sell" them to her and stick to CCI and Blazer.


----------

